# St Josephs Seminnary..Lancashire



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2020)

I have visited this place twice before in 14 and 15. I know its been getting hit heavily last year but its such a beautiful place that when I got a tip off it was the easiest it had been. So me and man gone wrong decided to give it another look for one last time as I had not seen the bottom floor much. so literally the night before we changed our plans and went on what was of the hottest days last summer produced. We had a nice seven hours wandering about the place and it was nice to see it decaying more, but sad to see a little bit off graffiti appearing, thankfully not too much. The well known statues on the outside ledge sadly had two of them knocked off into the grass below. We did notice a digger out the front and new fencing laying on the ground, and lo and behold a few weeks later they had sealed the entry points and new fence now making it a tad harder.
St joes is a Roman catholic seminary based in Upholland, it was one of two built in the north. The other being other being in Unshaw to provide service to the north east. The first stone was laid in 1880 and the college opened in 1883, the seminary was gradually made bigger over the years, and had landscaped gardens and sports facilities. The college saw numbers decline in the seventies and eighties and it finally closed its dooos as it was no longer viable. It was sold to a developer who planned to convert it, but I think there has been all sorts off issues from local objections to planning issues, any way after all these years its still sat there in its decaying state.

The main doem hall is just one fine example of the grandness off Joes with its fine woodwork.
















Some of the upstairs rooms.
















One of the many prayers rooms. I love the arches in this room











Decaying corridor leading to the library










The library is one of the key points of the building with a beautiful spiral staircase in the middle.






































More decaying dorm rooms















A grand wood panelled corridor on the second floor.

























Another off the grand rooms, there are just so many here.



















One of the upstairs corridors as partially fallen through.













A quite beautiful fire surround.


















It is time to head downstairs. Last time I was here we did not see much as it was a rush around with alarms buzzing in our ears. So was nice to wander around and appreciate the classrooms and the corridors with flag stone paving.





















































The main entrance really is quite grand. with the intricate woodwork and parquet flloring.

















One thing I always wanted to see here was the main church. And it was very impressive as well.






























The first time I was here the bath room sinks were all intact. They have since been smashed up literally to get at the taps.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 20, 2020)

Great as always, there is still stuff there I missed too!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2020)

Stunnnig. One of the best sets I've seen from here.


----------



## motionlessmike (Feb 20, 2020)

Yep, cracking set Mikey.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 21, 2020)

A good set of photographs. The chapel is a nice part, all it needs is a brush and polish.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2020)

motionlessmike said:


> Yep, cracking set Mikey.



Thank you mate


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2020)

HughieD said:


> Stunnnig. One of the best sets I've seen from here.



Thank you Hughie


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A good set of photographs. The chapel is a nice part, all it needs is a brush and polish.



I think it needs a bit more than that. On one wing the whole thing is subsiding. You can see it in the walls


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 2, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Great as always, there is still stuff there I missed too!



Thank you Glynn


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 3, 2020)

Absolutely stunning. Seeing that would take my breath away.

The snooker table breaks my heart though! So sad.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 17, 2020)

You can't go wrong with place, such a nice one to wander about. Sad too see how vandalism has taken hold....


----------

